# Shouldn't a writing forum KNOW titles are exhausting work, and have a graceful out?



## KLJo (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm a mother of three, and when my youngest was diagnosed with severe delays, we decided I would stay home with her, so she can have more access to therapy. The only problem being that I go, on occasion, a little stir crazy. Now that my socks are organized by color, and sub-sorted by length, I've been writing again--something that I've historically done for fun and profit--and I thought I'd devote some of my underwhelmed brain to increasing my knowledge of this field that I enjoy. Ok, well truthfully, she's 2.5 years old now...I spent the first bit gorging on internet video of animals doing distinctly people things. Pugs on skateboards are definitive proof of a loving, omniscient, super-being.

Looking forward to learning a lot!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, KLJo. It's good ton have you here. I think you'll find us to be a rather fun group 

So once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So pull up a chair and look around. Get to know us a little. Hope you like us :grin:


----------



## KLJo (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!

I was wondering about one of the warning headers I saw, something to the effect of, "Don't post your work if you want it to remain your own, use the appropriate workshop". Could you point me towards where I'd learn more about what that means?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 13, 2015)

Well you will need ten valid posts before you can even go into the workshops. What it means is that the workshops are visible only to regular members. Anything in, say the fiction forum, is there for all to see. Anyway, once you have the ten posts you will find more things open up to you.


----------



## musichal (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome KI_Jo!  Yes, title-writing is second only to sock-sorting.  LOL.  I like your sense of humor, you'll fit right in here.  This is a friendly group and we look forward to getting to know you.  Once you get those ten posts in then you can start your own threads, set up an avatar and signature, and participate in our writing contests if you'd like.  They are fun, and provide good feedback.  You'll also find visual arts and other interesting forums in addition to all those based on writing.  If you have any questions, ask a mentor - if you look at the handsome devil on the left side of your screen you'll notice my name is in purple, and mentor is written there also.  There are several of us.  Look forward to seeing you n the forums!


----------



## TKent (Jun 13, 2015)

We are honored to give you something better to do than sort socks! Really glad you are here and hope to get to know you better!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome!
I sort my socks by hole sizes.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 14, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, KLJo. It's good ton have you here. I think you'll find us to be a rather fun group



Ugh, don't lie to poor woman :mrgreen:



Just kidding K, you're more than welcome here and we hope you'll stay and become a regular member


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2015)

It irritates 'er indoors that i don't always put on a matching pair of socks for work, if i get a hole or one looks a bit worn i throw that sock away but not the pair. I think wearing odd socks is pretty cool actually, not to mention practical. If you have one completely wearable sock why throw it away?

Hello and welcome KL.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol, I just typed a huge response, and when I hit, "post", my phone decided I really meant, "Destroy this drivel immediately!"

The following is the series of facts I wish to convey in point form, because I don't have enough time to rewrite...

-I'm mildly afraid that I'm crafting an image of myself as the weird sock-fetishist
-I'm partially convinced that label might be apt, based on my deep discomfort around toe-socks
-Dither, I use odd socks to make innapropriate sock puppet series like "Lefty the gangsta--life's tough on the feets" and "Happy the Hippo", who always gives my children, especially my teenage daughter the most politically incorrect advice possible. I highly recommend this. I think this becomes infinitely better advice if you DON'T have children.

Lastly, the sock thing is more about paralyzing stage-fright and procrastination. I bet less than a 10th of what I write ever sees the light of day, and most of that is only to my husband--who is aware enough to always tell me that my bum does NOT look fat as the author of that short story--but really does very little to calm the inner certainty that everything I write is trash.

Thanks again for the welcomes!


----------



## musichal (Jun 14, 2015)

WSF Anonymous:

My name is musichal and I'm a weird sock fetishist. (Hi musichal)

I see we have a new face with us tonight;  we are glad you are here and hope you will share your story with us later.  Now who has gone without socks for five years tonight.  That's right folks dither has made it five years sock-free - please keep your shoes on, dither -  now..


----------



## KLJo (Jun 14, 2015)

While I'm hanging out, waiting to get to 10 posts...

Haiku:
Poetry forum?
Checked in--most posters there, right?
Not a fan, you see.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 15, 2015)

I woke this morning with a vague recollection of a 3rd late-night drink and a haiku. The nightmare has become reality.
:morning after walk of shame:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey KLJo, welcome to the forum!

What do you like to read or write about?


----------



## KLJo (Jun 20, 2015)

I figured I had killed this thread with my terrible drunken poetry! Sorry for the delay.

I've written a variety over the years, but most recently non-fiction poker articles  (and even that was a few years ago).  Now that I'm home I have a bunch of characters that won't shut up, so I thought it'd be fun challenge to see if I could write (and finish) a scifi novel. I'm officially two VERY rough chapters in.

My reading habits vary wildly. Some nights it is space news, others, trashy romance. I'll be honest, my main criteria is that if it isn't going to make me think, deeply about a subject of importance, it had better have a happy ending.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------

